# Woodshop For Sale!



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Allset


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope your new job doesn't require spelling/grammar


----------



## TJMD (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh snap… Chris went there.


----------



## PissedOff (Aug 8, 2018)

> I hope your new job doesn't require spelling/grammar
> 
> - Ub1chris


WOW, that was rude!


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Not to mention his sig line has a mal-formed URL


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

> Not to mention his sig line has a mal-formed URL
> 
> - brtech


Look another DICK RIDER!


----------

